# interesting new product for worms



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

http://www.herpsupplies.com/product.cfm?id=SMX001


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Interesting find, does anyone know anything about it? They sure don't list much information on it.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

from http://www.dendroworld.co.uk/FAQ/disease.html


Levacol: (aka Levasimole / Levasimol) is effective against internal worms. Isolate on the frog on a substrate of clean damp paper towels. Gently restrain the frog with a damp tissue and carefully place a drop of the medication on the skin of the back, avoiding the eyes and mouth. Change the paper towels every day and repeat the treatment after 7-10 days. 

I would be very careful with levamisol as it has been documented to have varying levels of toxicity to amphibians (and in my experience including the same animal in later treatments) and has caused deaths in treated amphibians. (see Amphibian Medicine and Captive Husbandry for the references) 

Ed


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

is this stuff treatment for intestinal or lungworms?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

So Ed in your opinion does it pose less or more risks than Panacur? I guess im asking as at least this seems easy to come by. Panacur can be harder to get your hands on even though ive found a couple places stating it is a over the counter drug.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

While it can occur, it is hard to overdose an animal with Panacure (in fact for a long time, it was believed to be nearly impossible to od an animal on it) but some overzealous treatment regimens have shown that to not be the case. 

In both my experience and in the literature, it is not hard to overdose on Levamisol and an od will kill the amphibian. 
Its use needs to be carefully monitored and used with caution. 

Ed


----------

